# Visa Run to Oman



## McCrutches (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi everyone, im a guy from the UK looking to see if i could hitch a ride with anyone to Oman for the good old visa run! im about to book a flight to Musqat otherwise if no response! 

i will chip in the costs!

Cheers, Tom


----------



## McCrutches (Jun 14, 2011)

p.s. if i have to book a flight to musqat how do you go about the visa run this way? do i just transfer to the return flight within the terminal then come back an hour later?


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

Just rent a car for AED 150 and drive to Hatta, its so easy. Do a search on google and you will find instructions.


----------



## McCrutches (Jun 14, 2011)

webmongaz said:


> Just rent a car for AED 150 and drive to Hatta, its so easy. Do a search on google and you will find instructions.


 unfortunately i dont drive or have a licence....


----------



## mavzor (Feb 17, 2011)

McCrutches said:


> Hi everyone, im a guy from the UK looking to see if i could hitch a ride with anyone to Oman for the good old visa run! im about to book a flight to Musqat otherwise if no response!
> 
> i will chip in the costs!
> 
> Cheers, Tom


Headed to the RAK checkpoint this afternoon for the girl.
PM me before mid-day if you're interested


----------



## mavzor (Feb 17, 2011)

guess not


----------



## McCrutches (Jun 14, 2011)

hey sorry i missed this!! been hectic. by anychance mavzor are you doing it again this month? could i tag along? sorry for the late response!

Tom


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Might as well book your ticket or else expect lots of fines if you keep delaying over their allowed period. Last time I did a visa "run" via airplane to Muscat, I just changed terminals, did not have to go through visa checkpoints in the airport. It's sort of like a transfer but the only issue would be getting your return boarding pass.


----------



## McCrutches (Jun 14, 2011)

Moe78 said:


> Might as well book your ticket or else expect lots of fines if you keep delaying over their allowed period. Last time I did a visa "run" via airplane to Muscat, I just changed terminals, did not have to go through visa checkpoints in the airport. It's sort of like a transfer but the only issue would be getting your return boarding pass.


yer i did the flight last month on the 18th would prefer to just do the drive to oman with someone. its pretty expensive to keep flying in and out again!!


----------



## mavzor (Feb 17, 2011)

I will be close to the 15th. We'll again be going out to RAK.
It's actually a nicer run, but takes a little longer.
PM me and I can work out details with you.

Chris


----------



## antpro26 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi, any chance anyone is either going tomorrow or Saturday? Really desperate and will help with costs etc.
Thanks, Anthony.


----------



## antpro26 (Mar 27, 2011)

Anyone going tomorrow? Thanks, Anthony.


----------



## mavzor (Feb 17, 2011)

We'll be going next week with mcrutches. Last time we went to RAK they said they don't mind with a 1 week leeway. They mentioned to my wife... if 1 week you're busy, no problem we see you.
I wouldn't take their word as bond, but an FYI.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

mavzor said:


> We'll be going next week with mcrutches. Last time we went to RAK they said they don't mind with a 1 week leeway. *They mentioned to my wife... if 1 week you're busy, no problem we see you.*
> I wouldn't take their word as bond, but an FYI.


You must have a nice looking wife. :tongue1:


----------



## mavzor (Feb 17, 2011)

She was respectfully wearing a headscarf. They accompanied her across the border and back again.
She had an interesting conversation
"the way you dress, it shows you need help. what woman in a bikini is saying she needs our help?"
Quite an insight to attitudes, and very much appreciated by the both of us.


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

I placed a post on this about 2 weeks ago of someone I know who did these runs (sigh)


----------



## mavzor (Feb 17, 2011)

petrolhead said:


> I placed a post on this about 2 weeks ago of someone I know who did these runs (sigh)


Do you have a link to this...?
A post doesnt always make it easy to find it needs to be searchable


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

mavzor said:


> Do you have a link to this...?
> A post doesnt always make it easy to find it needs to be searchable


No worries, pm me


----------

